# R35 Group Performance Driver 'Track' Day - Sunday 12th May



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Following numerous successful group training days for the Register & R35 owners held since 2007, the first Performance Driver 'Track' Day for the GTR Register in 2013 will run on Sunday 12th May 2013. 

The previous group training events that have taken place were hugely enjoyed by all R35 owners that participated. 

The day will be for a group of 6. Arrival time will be 08:15 with finish time 16:30 hours. 

Here's the overview:

----------------

An action-packed day run by CAT Driver Training Ltd at Millbrook Proving Ground.

CAT Driver Training is run by Colin and Jo Hoad. Colin used to work for a leading motor manufacturer in the UK as a Vehicle Evaluator and Driver Trainer and has gained extensive experience and qualifications in driver instruction. This includes being certificated to instruct at Millbrook. His life has been spent working with his passion: motor cars - from racing minis to the race preparation of performance cars. He has much experience of vehicles on both road and track and brings a very different approach to driver enjoyment. 

Over 100 R35 owners and their cars have passed through the Millbrook gates either on a 1-2-1 basis or enjoying this group format. 

The day is a fast moving experience for 6 owners and their cars to introduce the secrets of performance driving. It is designed to be informative, exciting and fun. The group size is purposefully kept small so that the maximum can be obtained from the day in a highly personalised environment.

There is access to the 5 unique circuits at the renowned Millbrook Proving Ground, a venue that is not normally accessible for 'track days' and the general public.

Activities designed for the different circuits are:
Learn threshold braking from 100+mph on the Mile Straight
High speed driving, potentially to the maximum of your car, on the banked circuit of the High Speed Circuit
Drive the demanding Alpine Route circuit with its hills, and variety of corners from hairpins to long and sweeping
Take on the tight, twisty and challenging Handling Circuit
Put a car through its paces on the open spaces of the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron
An instructor will accompany you on all the circuits, and the objective is to teach you how to get the best from your car and develop your performance driving skills in a controlled environment and at a pace you are comfortable with.

Short presentations in vehicle dynamics will help you to understand the relationship between driver input and vehicle balance and control. From this comes the appreciation of how to safely drive your vehicle at grip limit within the controlled confines of a track environment.

At the end of the day, your new found skills can be put to the test in a timed shoot out around a gymkhana-style course laid out on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron. This will be conducted in one of CAT Driver Training's track prepared cars (normally a Caterham 7, but can be a Monaro or Subaru Impreza). 

Included in the day are:
Professional in car tuition
Access to 5 unique circuits at Millbrook Proving Ground
Lunch and refreshments during the day
Timed end of day shoot out in one of CAT's track prepared cars
Full emergency services on hand all day
1 hour 40 minutes driving time with your personal instructor

Pricing is as follows: 
3 participating members = £425 pp 
4 participating members = £399 pp 
6 participating members = £370 pp

Performance Driver 'Track' Day Schedule

08:30-09:15 Coffee, Introduction, Licence Check, Scrutineering, Safety Briefing & Objectives of the Day
09:15-09:20 Drive to Circuits
09:20-10:15 Mile Straight
10:15-11:30 High Speed Circuit
11:30-13:00 Handling Circuit
13:00-13:45 Lunch
13:45-15:00 Alpine Route
15:00-15:30 Understeer/Oversteer
15:30-16:15 Gymkhana timed Shoot Out on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron
16:20 Presentation & Debrief
Any Questions
End

Timings & Circuit order may be subject to change on the day depending on circuit activity

Note on noise limits ... to quote me "there is no limit unless you are a Le Mans Prototype or an F1 car". If anyone thinks they can compete at that level on noise, be sure to mention it when booking!

Payment will need to be paid in full by 10th April 2012 directly to CAT at the very latest (Payment can be made by bank transfer, cheque or debit and credit cards. The latter attract merchant fees of 3.5% of the value). A non-refundable deposit of £200 should be made now to reserve your place with the balance paid by the 10th April. Note: this day is for a maximum of six people. 

First six reserves that do not get a place this time will get first refusal on the next Millbrook event possibly in the July/August 2012. Other reserves will be contacted about future events as they are planned. 

If you need convincing about the quality of this event, have a look through the feedback from prior Millbrook GTROC Performance Driver 'Track' Day events ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162058-r...er-track-day-saturday-28th-july-2012-a-3.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161842-r...driver-track-day-saturday-5th-may-2012-a.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154557-r3...-2011-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154556-r...ack-day-saturday-17th-september-2011-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147369-r3...-2011-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133259-r...ver-track-day-saturday-15th-may-2010-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131169-r3...-2010-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129881-r3...-2010-a-5.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118999-r...driver-track-day-12th-september-2009-a-6.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/70790-dri...ng-ground.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/90999-mil...-24th-may.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80168-gtr...n-7th-oct.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113171-su...track-day.html

Note that if we get enough reserves to put on another event before that potentially planned for later in the year we'll look at holding another course earlier, so even though the list might be full please do shout if you are interested!

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.

ALL RIGHTS RESERVED - FORMAT COPYRIGHT OF CAT DRIVER TRAINING LTD. JULY 2006


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Is that the 11th May or Sunday 12th?

Ikey


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry Ikey - I've got my proverbials in a twist. It is Sunday 12th May 2013. 

I'll ask a Mod to amend for me. Thanks for questioning which it is.

Jo


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

For any new GT-R owners, i cannot recommend this course highly enough. A great insight on what the car is capable off. I just wish i hadn't done this one already otherwise i would of booked.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

We'll be seeing plenty of you this year sin, can't wait 

But this is where it all began :squintdan

Jo


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I would really like to do this, but I'm in work that day and its a 5 hour drive. Will have to look into doing a shift swap. Would I need a new set of tyres and breaks by the end of the course?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

cd09 said:


> Would I need a new set of tyres and breaks by the end of the course?


No on both counts. The circuits we use at Millbrook are not abrasive - unlike airfields. We suggest that you arrive with a minimum of 3mm on your tread depth but this is purely because performance starts to be lost after this, not because you're going to shed rubber. You are just using your car for what it's been designed for & putting it & yourself through its paces.

Jo


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Would it be possible to put me in the reserve until I can confirm I can get a shift swap and attend the course?


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm very interested in this too - just need to make sure I can make the date before I pays my deposit!

Andrew


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Duly added to the Reserves cd09 & WooHoo I've put you on the list while you check. 

1. WooHoo - tbc
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. cd09
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to do this.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Do it, it's awesome!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

You're on the list Blade :thumbsup: 

1. WooHoo - tbc
2. Blade
3.
4.
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. cd09
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Would you please include me on the list. Thanks


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Added Wosisnim :thumbsup: 

1. WooHoo - tbc
2. Blade
3. Wosisnim
4.
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. cd09
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok ive got shift swaps, so i will be able to attend . Could you stick me on the main list please Jo.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

That's great news - you're on the list.

1. WooHoo - tbc
2. Blade
3. Wosisnim
4. Cd09
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Jo

I've got the time off, so will be coming along!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you Andrew :clap:

1. WooHoo
2. Blade
3. Wosisnim
4. Cd09
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for your payment Wosisnim - safely received :thumbsup:

1. WooHoo
2. Blade
3. Wosisnim - Deposit Paid
4. Cd09
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Monies safely received WooHoo 

1. WooHoo - Deposit Paid
2. Blade
3. Wosisnim - Deposit Paid
4. Cd09
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks cd09 - money safely arrived in the account.

1. WooHoo - Deposit Paid
2. Blade
3. Wosisnim - Deposit Paid
4. Cd09 - Deposit Paid
5.
6.

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Tin - place no. 5 is yours :thumbsup:

1. WooHoo - Deposit Paid
2. Blade - awaiting deposit
3. Wosisnim - Deposit Paid
4. Cd09 - Deposit Paid
5. Tin - awaiting deposit
6.

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

CATDT said:


> Tin - place no. 5 is yours :thumbsup:
> 
> 1. WooHoo - Deposit Paid
> 2. Blade - awaiting deposit
> ...


Jo, can you pm me bank transfer details so I can pay?

Thanks


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds good, I'm not sure until closer to the date - that I can attend in may. 

Any idea roughly when the next is? This year?

Put me down as potential for next?

Thanks


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Blade said:


> Jo, can you pm me bank transfer details so I can pay?
> 
> Thanks


On its way :thumbsup:

GTR RGT - next group event for the PDTD could be July/August - depending on interest levels. 

Jo


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

CATDT said:


> On its way :thumbsup:
> 
> GTR RGT - next group event for the PDTD could be July/August - depending on interest levels.
> 
> Jo


Missed that on the 1st page -.- 

Ill be good for July / August - wait until you see my shocking driving skills, you may need less people lol

Thanks Jo

Rem


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

GTR RGT - you can have the day all to yourself if you like  I'll let you know when the next one will be. 

Places now taken. Confirmation letters out this week once final monies received tonight/tomorrow.

1. WooHoo - Deposit Paid
2. Blade - awaiting payment
3. Wosisnim - Deposit Paid
4. Cd09 - Deposit Paid
5. Tin - awaiting payment
6. Tin + 1 - awaiting payment

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Whats the final balance jo, 170 is it?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

cd09 said:


> Whats the final balance jo, 170 is it?


Yes cd09 - that's the amount :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok cool, it will be with you later on today.


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Jo

The final payment should be with you now.

Thanks

Charles


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks WooHoo, Cd09, Tin & Tin+1 & Wosisnim - all monies received over night/this morning safely, thank you very much :thumbsup:

1. WooHoo - Paid in Full
2. Blade - awaiting payment
3. Wosisnim - Paid in Full
4. Cd09 - Paid in Full
5. Tin - Paid in Full
6. Tin + 1 - Paid in Full

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Blade - all paid up :clap:

You should all have your confirmation letters by now .... look forward to seeing you all in a few weeks time. We might even need the sunblock :runaway:

1. WooHoo - Paid in Full
2. Blade - Paid in Full
3. Wosisnim - Paid in Full
4. Cd09 - Paid in Full
5. Tin - Paid in Full
6. Tin + 1 - Paid in Full

Potential Reserves
1. 
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks like we might have a bit of rain on sunday


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

cd09 said:


> Looks like we might have a bit of rain on sunday


Which forecast are you looking at cd? This is the one I watch (5 miles from Millbrook) ... I'm showing white cloud at the moment. But it can and usually does change between now and then:
Cranfield weather forecast - Met Office

Jo


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

The wetter the better - less tyre wear


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Blade said:


> The wetter the better - less tyre wear


Yess. It wont bother me if its wet, as being from wales that is generally what the weather is all the time.

Jo I was using bbc and met check.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Had an excellent day, nice friendly team, fantastic facilities! Good to know how the car behaves, when pushing beyond the grip limits, in a safe surrounding. 
Roll on the next day :wavey:


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Agreed! Was a really fun day and I'm still quietly astounded at some of the things these cars can do. Plus driving the Caterham round a soaking wet pad was probably the most fun I've had in (waterproof) clothes all year:chuckle:

Great to meet all you guys - hope we'll bump into each other at some trackdays, or maybe even the drift training!

Andrew


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Fantastic day. Weather was dreadful but it made the last events better.

Didn't think I would learn anything but frankly, Colin is the best instructor I've ever had and believe me when I say that is very high praise.i learnt a lot of things I didn't know and improved known problem areas significantly.

Great team and a great bunch of guys attending. Definitely think a track day is on the agenda next.

My wife was most pleased with the victory champagne I bought home  winning the Gymkhana event was a big deal for me. I didn't want to do it as that type of event is something I am really bad at historically. Colin pretty much fixed the issues I had and now I actually really like Gymkhana!

Will definitely be doing their drift day as that was the most enjoyable bit for me. Driving on the bowl was exhilarating and somewhat scary!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

One really significant point is the educational approach at CATDT is engineering based and properly explained, or some failed racing driver just barking commands at you. Their knowledge of what the gtr does at the limit is impressive and backed up with proper technical explanations why.

It isn't just GTRs. Their knowledge covers all cars.

Was also nice to see that the various mods we all had made little difference in that environment. Even with threshold braking my09 vs my11 vs Pagids vs alcons made no difference to basic behaviour of the car.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeh, excellent day you guys. Thoroughly enjoyed all your company, together with the top notch training. Will be back for more sometime.
Just goes to show they can teach an old dog new tricks! 
Agreed, Andrew, the Caterham was one of the highlights - very seat of the pants stuff! Could you please PM your contact details to me, cos I managed to forget to pick up the goody bag! Doh!


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations Tony! Well deserved gymkhana win - really pleased for you,that you managed to resolve some of the issues you had. Good luck mate.
The boy's back .........!!:clap:


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

+1 to above comments, excellent day. I am now knackered after a full day and drive home. I feel allot more confident with the car now. All the main points I needed to take away I remember which is a credit to the instruction by CAT, as I have a memory not to dissimilar from the common gold fish. Was good to finally meet some club members and GTR nuts, it can get quite lonely down in the back of beyond


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Great to read that you all had a good time and made it home safely. We all thoroughly enjoyed your company with Paul & Colin always pleased to know their knowledge has been shared and absorbed. 

Congratulations to the winners:

A very wet End of Day Gymkhana = Blade by 0.07 second :smokin:
Driver of the Day = WooHoo :thumbsup:
Slidey Choc = cd09 

I've had a look at the diary and consulted with Millbrook - we could sneak a group Drifting & Over Grip Limit Handling Course into June (Tuesday 4th or Thursday 6th). 4 places. Interested?

Jo


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Oooh! I'm normally pretty chocka in the week, but actually I think I could make the 6th! I'll look into it...

Andrew


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Mike ( who I beat by 0.07  ) went up first when it was not so wet.

I went last when it was pouring with rain and really wet. I'm not saying that impacts it (well I am  ) but it would be nice to see all the times in running order to see whether did play a part.

Plus it would be nice to make fun of Mike a bit more as he isn't here and drives a Porsche  I'm sure Tin will pass it on and Mike will look to settle it at SPA!!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

CATDT said:


> I've had a look at the diary and consulted with Millbrook - we could sneak a group Drifting & Over Grip Limit Handling Course into June (Tuesday 4th or Thursday 6th). 4 places. Interested?
> 
> Jo


Tuesday 4th is a definite no as that's the day after I come back from holiday (so will be knackered as it's a late arrival).

The 6th is a possibility though I may be incredibly unpopular in the office 

I should be incredibly tanned too


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Blade said:


> Mike ( who I beat by 0.07  ) went up first when it was not so wet.
> 
> I went last when it was pouring with rain and really wet. I'm not saying that impacts it (well I am  ) but it would be nice to see all the times in running order to see whether did play a part.


Everyone loves a good winner!


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

CATDT
I've had a look at the diary and consulted with Millbrook - we could sneak a group Drifting & Over Grip Limit Handling Course into June (Tuesday 4th or Thursday 6th). 4 places. Interested?
Jo[/QUOTE said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Any ideas when the next regular 'performance driver track day' is likely to be? Having earlier considered one to one tuition I think a group day is more my thing, especially after reading all these positive comments once again!! I for one would be a definite, date permitting of course!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent, yep I'll ping Mike an email link to this  In hindsight think I should have picked the caterham for the gymkhana, would have seen the cones! 
I'm up for the drifting day, can do either date, just need to let folks know at work a week or in advance.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Tin said:


> Excellent, yep I'll ping Mike an email link to this  In hindsight think I should have picked the caterham for the gymkhana, would have seen the cones!
> I'm up for the drifting day, can do either date, just need to let folks know at work a week or in advance.


Those cones are silly. With the amount of water on there and my eyes still behaving weirdly post surgery, they were just orange blurs. Really odd.

On my last run, I had no idea where anything was. Just grateful that Colin came out with me on the previous ones and I just did a mental "repeat" 

Looking forward to a SPA date. I understand from Mike that he was quicker than you at SPA so we'll have to work on both of us spanking that the big, heavy Porsche behind


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Everyone loves a good winner!



Shut it you! 

BTW - Colin said there was no discernible difference in behaviour between Tin's Alcons or my Pagid shod brakes 

Tin's wheels were VERY nice though and the brakes looked lovely nestled behind the wheel.

Infact, I have to say I thought Daytona blue a stupid idea on a GTR. Tin's was the first I've actually seen in the flesh, and it was lovely! Found myself looking at it a lot.

Still also think Black is lovely too.


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

CATDT said:


> Great to read that you all had a good time and made it home safely. We all thoroughly enjoyed your company with Paul & Colin always pleased to know their knowledge has been shared and absorbed.
> 
> Congratulations to the winners:
> 
> ...


Wont be able to make many dates this year, all my holidays are used up this year and disposable income for this half of the year. I will keep an eye on dates though for the various courses you have going on, and see how they fit with my shift pattern. Thoroughly enjoyed it and there is so much more for me to learn. Thanks Jo and the CAT team.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

cd09 said:


> Wont be able to make many dates this year, all my holidays are used up this year and disposable income for this half of the year. I will keep an eye on dates though for the various courses you have going on, and see how they fit with my shift pattern. Thoroughly enjoyed it and there is so much more for me to learn. Thanks Jo and the CAT team.


I meant to ask what you did exactly? You mentioned dangerous chemicals....


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies Guys, let me know if 6th does work and I'll put the thread together. 

Jimbo no others planned at this stage but I'll look at it tomorrow when I'm back in the office and see what can be offered. 

Blade - I'll put the chart together tomorrow, but it was very wet throughout for everyone, so I don't think anyone had it better or worse ... it was just very wet 

Jo


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

CATDT said:


> Thanks for the replies Guys, let me know if 6th does work and I'll put the thread together.
> 
> Jimbo no others planned at this stage but I'll look at it tomorrow when I'm back in the office and see what can be offered.
> 
> ...


Nooo - it was MUCH wetter for the GTR drivers. That pesky Porsche driver going first was SOO lucky. You must of been distracted and not noticed the HUGE dump of rain just after Mike's session.

I think most of the drivers would have beat him otherwise, and I would have set a supreme time  : D


(Just waiting for Mike to turn up and take the bait 

On a more serious note, one thing I did think after the event was that I could have just done a day like that with Colin on my own all day long. I'd imagine one-on-one training all day would be horrific cost-wise, but pm me a cost if you do such a thing both at Millbrook and, say, at Silverstone. Whilst Colin helped me, I think my Mojo still isn't quite there, but would be after more of the same. I'm also thinking when the Honda is ready, setting it up at Millbrook might be a great idea as I want to keep it road legal too (seriously).

Thx


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

blue looks very nice in certain lights and dreadful in others. Also clashes with the red interior.

On balance - not worth the risk. Metallic black of the post 2011 cars is lovely, kuro looks a bit flat and is a pain to keep clean.

Didn't realise you did the trial in the subaru - I have lost all respect for you. Real men use the caterham.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> blue looks very nice in certain lights and dreadful in others. Also clashes with the red interior.
> 
> On balance - not worth the risk. Metallic black of the post 2011 cars is lovely, kuro looks a bit flat and is a pain to keep clean.
> 
> Didn't realise you did the trial in the subaru - I have lost all respect for you. Real men use the caterham.


Real men don't fit in a Caterham!

I don't fit 

I used to own a Caterham CSR260 which, even with the wider body, the Carbon Tillet seats, I still couldn't drive it. Knees jammed into the steering. With a stock caterham, the pedal area is so narrow for my extra-wide feet, I have no chance.

Had to sell the Caterham as a result.

Even with the Subaru my knees were jammed under the wheel. Had to lift the clutch leg and loud pedal leg diagonally to avoid the wheel! Was quite awkward to drive as a result. Changing gear quickly was very tricky indeed.

I have very long legs in relation to my height.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> Shut it you!
> 
> BTW - Colin said there was no discernible difference in behaviour between Tin's Alcons or my Pagid shod brakes
> 
> ...


Ah, did you see the tank slapper I had when I hit the brakes at 100mph and the back end started coming around?? Colin did say, that was very surprising it happened (even though it was in normal mode, non-RRR), but the brakes do take alittle while to warm up and get to their optimum. Even with MPSS (305s in the dry) had the traction light kickup a few times when starting up on the mile straight. Must be the ecutek torque:chuckle:

Blue is the only colour!  actually I do like the grey too (my 2nd choice!):squintdan

Wheels are lovely, alot easier to clean than the OEMs, but they do seem to attract dust very quickly!

Bet the Caterham had puddles in the seats! 1st time I've driven a manual car in 1yr!:sadwavey:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Those cones are silly. With the amount of water on there and my eyes still behaving weirdly post surgery, they were just orange blurs. Really odd.
> 
> On my last run, I had no idea where anything was. Just grateful that Colin came out with me on the previous ones and I just did a mental "repeat"


Blimey, you'll be telling us next you could do it blindfold!!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

nigelGTR said:


> Blimey, you'll be telling us next you could do it blindfold!!


Kind of did 

I had laser surgery last year (twice) which has left me some severe issues.

Generally it is fine, but under certain light (twilight in particular, and reflective (wet) surfaces, and some colours (red/orange/yellow) - I have a major focusing issue. It's really hard to explain, and was one of the reasons I went to the course yesterday as I'd really lost my mojo after the op despite years of racing actually instructing myself. I couldn't really see the cones until I was right on top of them, so had to kind of point and hope for the best


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Tin said:


> Ah, did you see the tank slapper I had when I hit the brakes at 100mph and the back end started coming around?? Colin did say, that was very surprising it happened (even though it was in normal mode, non-RRR), but the brakes do take alittle while to warm up and get to their optimum. Even with MPSS (305s in the dry) had the traction light kickup a few times when starting up on the mile straight. Must be the ecutek torque:chuckle:
> 
> Blue is the only colour!  actually I do like the grey too (my 2nd choice!):squintdan
> 
> ...


I had a similar tank slapper and I was VERY surprised. Mind you, I bet the mile straight was slippery and we were first things on it that day, and it wasn't that warm. I don't think my brake pressure varied much after that so it was a real surprise and has never happened on the road.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Kind of did
> 
> I had laser surgery last year (twice) which has left me some severe issues.
> 
> Generally it is fine, but under certain light (twilight in particular, and reflective (wet) surfaces, and some colours (red/orange/yellow) - I have a major focusing issue. It's really hard to explain, and was one of the reasons I went to the course yesterday as I'd really lost my mojo after the op despite years of racing actually instructing myself. I couldn't really see the cones until I was right on top of them, so had to kind of point and hope for the best


Well that shut me up! You REALLY did it from memory!! AND got fastest time! (BTW I couldn't get in the Caterham either when we were there in April:chuckle:!!)


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Miracle I didn't hit a cone to be honest!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Perhaps it was a miracle, as clearly you are a driving god! - it says so in your posts!


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Perhaps it was a miracle, as clearly you are a driving god! - it says so in your posts!


You must be bored at work! No, not a driving god but reasonable experience.

Was fairly handy once, but that was 6 years ago and age, laser surgery and a new sense of mortality having had kids again has definitely knocked me right back / slowed me right down.

Still, have just booked a track day so Sunday obviously has got me interested again.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Haven't started work yet - I'll let you know in about 20 mins.

Am getting to the point where I want to go against my better judgement and buy an S1000RR HP4, just need to get my cbt and license.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Thread going up in a moment then Chaps for 6th June :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## fergyboy9 (Jan 4, 2010)

sounds like a good day out


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the full Gymkhana timings - listed in the order you ran - & for everyone it was VERY WET throughout the activity :chuckle:

First lap is the fam lap which doesn't count, then it's the best of the 2nd & 3rd.

Mike - Subaru = 50.75 / 48.47 / 48.90
Wosisnim - Caterham = 55.50 / 55.28 / 53.94
Tin - Subaru = 52.31 + 3 secs / 51.56 / 50.00 + 3 secs
WooHoo - Caterham = 52.69 / 50.78 + 3 secs / 57.47 + 6 secs
cd09 - Subaru = 65.79 + 3 secs / 51.47 / 50.38 + 6 secs
Blade - Subaru = 64.22 / 49.94 / 48.40

Congrats again to Blade and close one Mike :runaway:

Jo


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Thinking cd09 and Tin with a couple of laps more woul dhave been there.

WooHoo and Wosisnim were off the pace because that Caterham was a bit of a handful in the wet 

I can see Mike being a handful at our Brands GP day 

Still, as Vin Diesel says, Winning is winning - doesn't matter if its an inch or a mile


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I second guess myself with cones ie "is that the way I'm meant to go?", its a really good challenge though I enjoyed it.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeh granted a bit off pace with the Caterham, but I'm sure Woohoo would agree that it was an experience not to miss!! I've driven the Scooby and tbh nearly went with it, but something new beckoned and,for fun, the Caterham didn't disappoint. Didn't win, but certainly didn't loose out.:nervous:
Well done all you guys, pleasure to meet you and look forward to our paths crossing again sometime.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

fergyboy9 said:


> sounds like a good day out


Certainly was mate. Highly recommended.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Wosisnim said:


> Yeh granted a bit off pace with the Caterham, but I'm sure Woohoo would agree that it was an experience not to miss!! I've driven the Scooby and tbh nearly went with it, but something new beckoned and,for fun, the Caterham didn't disappoint. Didn't win, but certainly didn't loose out.:nervous:
> Well done all you guys, pleasure to meet you and look forward to our paths crossing again sometime.


Caterhams are great as you are so close to the action. Just wish I fitted 

Shame it wasn't dry!


----------

